# Warnung vor Hola Better Internet VPN (Browser-Erweiterung)



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2015)

ich nehme an, dass hier einige hola nutzen werden.
deshalb poste ichs mal hier:

Array 					 					           Hola Better Internet is a popular Firefox and Chrome extension that allows you to watch blocked content overseas.  However, there’s something more nefarious going on behind the scenes:  the company is selling the bandwidth of Hola users to anyone with money  to buy, effectively turning its users into a botnet for hire.

                                                 To  understand the issue here, it’s important to understand how Hola works.  Since it’s a peer-to-peer VPN, users in one place (say, Europe) that  want to “appear” in another place (like America) are essentially routed  through a user in their desired location. That means, unless you pay for  Hola premium, you act as an “exit node” for other users, similar to services like Tor.

fortsetzung: Hola Better Internet Sells Your Bandwidth, Turning Its VPN into a Botnet


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2015)

Wobei die Überschrift schon etwas 'reißerisch' ist ... der Inhalt ist aber interessant.

Vorallem der Punkt, dass man selbst als 'exit node' fungiert und damit mit seiner IP ggf. für Straftaten gerade stehen muss. Ich glaube *das* werden die wenigsten User wissen.


----------



## Worrel (29. Mai 2015)

Mal ne rechtliche Frage: 
Wenn User X sich dadurch quasi im Land Y als User Z ausgibt - ist dann nicht User Z rechtlich für sämtliche Schweinereien belangbar, die X anstellt? Schließlich wird er ja zur ersten Ansprechstelle, falls jemand darüber in seinem Namen Verbrechen begeht.

_Memo an mich selbst: Erst alle Antworten lesen, dann antworten _


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. Mai 2015)

Shit. 

Jemand eine zuverlässige Alternative? Bislang habe ich auch Proxmate benutzt und bin bei Ausfall, was gern mal vorkommt, auf Hola umgestiegen.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Shit.
> Jemand eine zuverlässige Alternative? Bislang habe ich auch Proxmate benutzt und bin bei Ausfall, was gern mal vorkommt, auf Hola umgestiegen.



lifehacker testet grad alternativen. 



			
				Rabowke schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube *das* werden die wenigsten User wissen.



ich wusste es zumindest mal nicht. 
von dieser ganzen infrastruktur hinter hola wusste ich nix.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Mai 2015)

ich weiß nicht mal was Hola sein soll  ist das ne Funktion um Sachen zu sehen/nutzen die es im eigenen Land nicht gibt? z.B. den US-Katalog eines Streamingdienstes wie Netflix, anstelle des bescheidenen deutschen Katalogs?


----------



## golani79 (29. Mai 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> von dieser ganzen infrastruktur hinter hola wusste ich nix.



War mir auch nichts bekannt davon -.-
Habs mal deinstalliert jetzt.

@LOX-TT
Hola war / ist ein VPN Plugin für den Browser - damit kann man mit 1-2 Clicks seine Location ändern und so auf Inhalte zugreifen, die im eigenen Land nicht verfügbar sind (Netflix & Co).


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2015)

Aber mal unter uns ... welche 'freien' VPN Zugänge sind denn jemals durch hohe Geschwindigkeit aufgefallen? Gerade was Hulu und Netflix betrifft, dürfte doch die Bandbreite von kostenloses VPN Diensten bei weitem nicht ausreichen.

Davon ab, Hulu und auch Netflix scheinen aktuell aktiv gg. Zugänge über VPN Nodes vorzugehen ...


----------



## golani79 (29. Mai 2015)

Netflix hat über Hola problemlos funktioniert - da hatte ich keine Probleme mit der Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. Mai 2015)

Mit Proxmate laufen Netlix und Hulu auch einwandfrei - auch in HD. Leider werden dessen Server alle paar Monate mal auf eine Blacklist gesetzt und dann ausgetauscht, weshalb ich auf Hola umgestiegen bin.


----------



## teller4 (29. Mai 2015)

Wie sieht es denn mit ZenMate aus?
Das nutze ich momentan. Das soll zwar von der Verschlüsselung nicht so optimal sein, da eben nicht alles verschlüsselt wird, aber zumindest Ländersperren etc. lassen sich damit umgehen.
Birgt das Programm auch Gefahren?


----------



## oroz (2. Juni 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich es nach dem lesen direkt gelassen :d Der artikel ist auf jeden fall interessant


----------



## HanFred (2. Juni 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Davon ab, Hulu und auch Netflix scheinen aktuell aktiv gg. Zugänge über VPN Nodes vorzugehen ...


Nein, netflix geht (noch) nicht dagegen vor. Nicht einmal gegen Account-Sharing. Why Netflix won't block VPN users – it has too many of them | Technology | The Guardian
Die aktuellen AGB sind älter als diese Aussage.
Für Netflix reicht übrigens auch schon ein entsprechender DNS-Server, VPN ist nicht nötig.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Nein, netflix geht (noch) nicht dagegen vor. Nicht einmal gegen Account-Sharing. Why Netflix won't block VPN users – it has too many of them | Technology | The Guardian
> Die aktuellen AGB sind älter als diese Aussage.
> Für Netflix reicht übrigens auch schon ein entsprechender DNS-Server, VPN ist nicht nötig.


Aha ... Netflix verbietet VPN- und Proxy-Dienste | Serienjunkies.de


----------



## HanFred (2. Juni 2015)

Lies die Kommentare. Die Klausel ist wohl schon länger in den AGB, wurde aber nie angewandt. Dass die Umgehung von Ländersperren seitens Netflix nicht gerade propagiert wird, ist natürlich einleuchtend.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2015)

Versteh mich nicht falsch, was interessieren mich Kommentare von Usern in einem Forum, was ich nicht kenne? 

Fakt ist, das Netflix und auch Hulu sich die vertragsrechtliche Grundlage schaffen, gegen VPN und Co. vorzugehen. D.h. von heute auf morgen kann es passieren, dass du selbst als zahlender Kunde ausgeschlossen wirst und dieses Vorhaben, mehr oder minder, sogar rechtens ist.

Hulu zieht es ggf. konsequenter durch, das mag sein ... Netflix wird damit früher oder später auch anfangen, der erste Schritt dafür ist schon gelegt. Da ist es mMn auch völlig unerheblich, ob der Chef von Netflix in einem Interview mal etwas nebenbei erwähnt, sobald der erste Rechteinhaber bei Netflix rebelliert, wird das 'geo blocking' durchgezogen.


----------



## golani79 (2. Juni 2015)

Denke, das ist eher ne rechtliche Absicherung seitens netflix.
Und die AGB´s sind auch schon vor einiger Zeit geändert worden.

Und "geo blocking" gibt es ja bereits - es sei denn, du meinst damit das Sperren von Accounts ^^


----------



## HanFred (2. Juni 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch, was interessieren mich Kommentare von Usern in einem Forum, was ich nicht kenne?


Versteh auch mich nicht falsch, aber Fakt ist, dass die AGB nicht im April geändert wurden sondern schon länger Bestand haben. Wenn bisher Kunden gesperrt worden wären, hätte man _garantiert_ auch darüber gelesen.
Natürlich ist das eine Absicherung und es gibt auch einen gewissen Druck seitens der Industrie in diese Richtung. Man konnte bezüglich Australien einiges darüber lesen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, lobbyiert die Industrie sogar in die Ruchting, dass VPN-Services gesetzlich verboten werden. Es bleibt zu hoffen, das sie damit keinen Erfolg haben werden.


----------

